# Pedal de booster



## ki_ke258 (Ene 17, 2008)

Hola, pues llevaba un tiempo buscando un buen booster para mi guitarra y me encontre con este, que según he visto es muy bueno, pero tengo unas  dudas sobre los componentes, me podrian ayudar?

Para empezar, la resistencia 5 y la 6, a que se refieren con los simbolos (Rb1 y Re), el C3 dice empty, osea que no pongo nada o como?,  un FET es el transistor de efecto campo? y  si es asi, porque tiene la pata g en la orilla de la derecha, que no se supone que los fet la tienen al centro?

Bueno aqui el link  http://www.tonepad.com/getFile.asp?id=83

Pd: Si alguien lo quiere hacer, segun he ledio le recomiendo que cambie el c2 por uno de 0.022, pues asi tambien les ayuda con la frecuencias graves


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 17, 2008)

Muy bueno el circuito,el valor de R5 o resistencia de base del transistor es 68 Kohms,el valor de R6 o resistencia de emisor del transistor es 4,7 K ohms,C3 vacio o sea no pones nada y puede bypasear algun rango de frecuencias (altas) si lo pones con lo que cambias algo el sonido,has pruebas con valores como 0,01 uf pero dejalo asi nomas,en cuanto al FET creo estas leyendo mal Q1 es un transistor de audio PNP de germanio por eso la flecha del emisor va hacia adentro y arriba en vez de los comunes NPN que tienen la flecha del emisor abajo y hacia afuera,el FET esta en la parte superior derecha es el 2N 5485 tiene un diodo en su gate que esta al centro,aqui funciona como un switch para presentar alta impedancia o bypasear la señal.


----------



## Dano (Ene 17, 2008)

Hay que tener en cuenta que el link que pasaste es de un booster que aumenta agudos. Como booster de ecualización plana prefiero el Fat-booster de FullTone, tiene mucha ganancia.

Saludos


----------



## ki_ke258 (Ene 19, 2008)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> Muy bueno el circuito,el valor de R5 o resistencia de base del transistor es 68 Kohms,el valor de R6 o resistencia de emisor del transistor es 4,7 K ohms,C3 vacio o sea no pones nada y puede bypasear algun rango de frecuencias (altas) si lo pones con lo que cambias algo el sonido,has pruebas con valores como 0,01 uf pero dejalo asi nomas,en cuanto al FET creo estas leyendo mal Q1 es un transistor de audio PNP de germanio por eso la flecha del emisor va hacia adentro y arriba en vez de los comunes NPN que tienen la flecha del emisor abajo y hacia afuera,el FET esta en la parte superior derecha es el 2N 5485 tiene un diodo en su gate que esta al centro,aqui funciona como un switch para presentar alta impedancia o bypasear la señal.



Muchas gracias, ya empeze manos a la obra,   y si me estaba equivocando, pero bueno ya tengo todas las piezas ya solo me falta comenzar a soldarlas.





			
				Dano dijo:
			
		

> Hay que tener en cuenta que el link que pasaste es de un booster que aumenta agudos. Como booster de ecualización plana prefiero el Fat-booster de FullTone, tiene mucha ganancia.
> 
> Saludos



si. lo que pasa esk tampoco quiero tanto recorte de graves, por eso ponia esa opcion, pero si, he probado el fat-booster y es muy bueno, tambien es recomendadado y hay uno, si mal no recuerdo de dunlop que tenia un aumento impresionante. bueno saludos gracias


----------



## ki_ke258 (Ene 21, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, oigan me podrian ayudar con el millenium by-pass. pues no consigo el transistor 2n5485, hay alguno otro que pueda usar o algo asi, bueno gracias de antemno.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Ene 31, 2008)

El 2N5485 es un JFET usa otro que puedas conseguir no veo el circuito pero solo en audio de musica hace de resistencia variable o de interruptor usando su alta o baja impedancia no son valores criticos como en el caso de un transistor de rf que debe responder a altas frecuencias o tener un time switch muy corto,has el intento con otro jfet que puedas conseguir


----------



## Dano (Ene 31, 2008)

ki_ke258 dijo:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, oigan me podrian ayudar con el millenium by-pass. pues no consigo el transistor 2n5485, hay alguno otro que pueda usar o algo asi, bueno gracias de antemno.



Si mal no recuerdo BS170, 2N7000


----------

